# What tyre pressure do you drive at?



## anth1234 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all - strange, noob question I would like to ask today. I've always run my cars at 40 PSI the whole way around. I've only ever owned RWD cars.

My TT is a Quattro (not sure if this makes a difference) but for my tyre size (255/35/19) the door sill sticker suggests 33 on the front and 26 on the rear for "VEHICLE 'NORMAL'".

Seems low for me... What tyre pressure do you drive at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Compared to most cars the TT's suggested tyre pressures do seen a little odd.

I run 35 front and 29 rear. That feels right to me.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

my local garage suggested me to run with 0.1 or 0.2 psi more than the settings recommended by Audi


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Bobo2211 said:


> my local garage suggested me to run with 0.1 or 0.2 psi more than the settings recommended by Audi


Don't you mean 1 or 2 psi or 0.1 or 0.2 bar?
0.2 psi is not really significant I would say.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I just drive on the recommended pressures which I must admit seemed a bit alien to begin with but the car handles just fine with them.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Running 20" wheels and a lightly modified suspension set up my pressures are:
36 front
31 rear.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

On my MK1 I ran 0.5psi lower on all corners, but I think that was more due to an overread on my pump than anything else.

If your suspension is stock and your alignment ain't messed up, then the suggested pressures should get even wear.


----------



## anth1234 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheers for that guys. I'll give it a go in the morning.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

For me it was 34 front and 28 rear.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

40 PSI does seem very high. Over-inflation will cause the centre of your tyres to wear quicker that the outsides, as they are like a rubber ring


----------



## SooperD (May 31, 2016)

The recommended does seem quite low when compared to other cars. My friend has a 61 plate C class merc with 18's and the recommended pressures are approx 35 for front and back.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Was 32/26 as recommended by Audi until I got the Goodyear Eagles which have softer side walls so now run 33.5psi front, 27.5psi rear.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

There's a sticker with the tyre pressures on the B pillar. I have kept to that. 19" wheels -> 31F/29R (IIRC)

If you run the car with pressures significantly up, you'll get wearing in the centre of the tread but not at the edges; if it's down, you'll get wearing at the edges of the tread but not in the centre. (Always assuming that you keep it out of ditches for a few thousand miles.)

That said, the size and flexibility of the walls (as mentioned above) may make a difference, so It may be worth phoning the tyre manufacturer's customer service and asking.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

poder said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> > my local garage suggested me to run with 0.1 or 0.2 psi more than the settings recommended by Audi
> ...


yes, I mean bar, not psi


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Tyre pressures you run is down to personal preference, time of year, type of driving etc...

I like to keep my pressures fairly high all round as I dont do long journeys, and tyres will warm up quicker the more pressure you put in them. Running a low pressure would mean the tyre takes longer to heat up, and you'd need to drive faster/harder to get the temp into them.

I keep them within 1 or 2 psi between front and rear too. Also check them once a month to make sure they are still correct.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I set mine at whatever it says on the label in the door jamb. Presumed Mr Audi's engineers have designed it for that and know more than I do about correct pressure...


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

After kwik fit put 32psi all-round if deflated the rears to 26, which does seem low but let's face it there is no weight in the back. It's not like your going to be carrying passengers in the back. Also running at 32psi felt hard on the road and I'm sure was a contributing factor to one of my boot trim fixings poping out which then rattled and drove me insane.


----------



## anth1234 (Aug 18, 2016)

I adjusted it yesterday to 34 front 28 rear. Couldn't bring myself to go to 26.

Can't feel much of a difference but some good supporting arguments towards the recommended pressure here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

After much fine tuning I run my RS at 32 front 29 rear. 
I came from a 911 running 36 front 44 rear so I agree the TT settings did seem peculiar.
As said above the most important thing is to keep them adjusted to your preference.
You would be amazed how much the pressure changes from a warm day to a colder day in the same week.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Depending on how you like to drive and what diameter wheels you have 26 in the rears is just too soft and make the rear end feel loose, more so on 18's.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

To my experience Audi is right with the tyre pressures. 
Run them at a higher pressure and they will wear too much in the centre of the thread, especially if you do a lot of motorway miles.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

If you look in the door sill on the drivers side there's a label station the tyre pressures, pretty sure it states 26psi in the rears and I think 31/32 in the front

Edit I didn't clearly read the original post.. I totally agree with the audi recommendations.. they wouldn't put them there for the sake of it, a lot of research will have gone into the decision for them to put a sticker on the car stating the specific requirements

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

TTaRSe said:


> After much fine tuning I run my RS at 32 front 29 rear.
> I came from a 911 running 36 front 44 rear so I agree the TT settings did seem peculiar.
> As said above the most important thing is to keep them adjusted to your preference.
> You would be amazed how much the pressure changes from a warm day to a colder day in the same week.


Yes, I find about 10°C difference results in about 2psi change, so if you haven't looked at your tyres since the summer you are running slightly deflated at the moment, maybe as much as 4psi!


----------

